# Shipping shrimps????



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I was wondering how to ship shrimps. 

With all the high heat today, you can't really expect the shrimps to survive three to four days in a small box. Using an ice pack won't help that much. It will be really cold for the first few hours, and then it would go back to normal. Any ideas?

How do you ship shrimps? Have you received shrimps in the mail before? If so, what was the mortality rate? 

:smow:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Jeff, you may find most of your answers here.

With these extreme heats, you best best is to wait until it cools down under 90 degrees. The ice packs at the bottom of styrofoam boxes lasts a suprisingly long time.

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Try leaving an ice pack (wrapped with newspaper) in a regular cardboard box inside you car. Check on it every 6-12 hours and you'll see how long they last. I left one in my car (temp was 96 degrees and car was in full sun) for a 36 hours and it was still fairly cold, kind of a slush consistency. Wouldn't have let the water in a bag get too warm at all. The box won't be in direct sunlight for shipping either.

Shipping shrimp would be off limits right now. With 90+ degree heat (100+ midwest) survival rate would really drop. I wouldn't even ship plants right now.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Totally agree about the heat.

I couldn't post out some snails today because I just can't risk it. I'm hoping Monday is a bit cooler.

You wouldn't think the UK could be this hot....crazy global warming.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm in the Midwest and it's been in the upper 80's to lower 90's all week. I had a package of shrimp shipped to me on Monday and it arrived today (Thursday). I too was concerned that it might be too warm for the shrimp, but the shipper assured me that they should be fine. He was right. They arrived in excellant health and were showing really good color even after being in the mail three days. 

He had packaged them in a 7" x 7" x 7" USPS Priority Mail box. Used 1" styrofoam on all sides and filled with packaging peanuts. The shrimp were double bagged in breather bags with a large clump of moss at the very center of the package. The shrimp were juveniles which I'm sure also helped out greatly during shipping.

When my shrimp population reaches a point were I have enough to share, I'll definately copy his shipping methods. I'd still probably hesitate to ship when it's this hot though.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Did the seller add any ice pack or other special materials Purrbox?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Doubling the breather bags makes them useless for the job they are designed to do. One should never double or put a breather bag in an another bag.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Good to know about the breather bags, and no there was nothing else in the box beyond what I listed.


----------



## Lorazoo (Jun 8, 2006)

What about shipping the package overnight? Wouldnt that take care of the problem with heat?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Overnight shipping during the heat would probably be a good idea and result in live arrivals. That is, if the receiver picks them up ASAP, and remembers not to leave them outside baking in the heat.

I just saw this thread, that I thought I might as well link here for others shipping descriptions.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Doubling the breather bags makes them useless for the job they are designed to do. One should never double or put a breather bag in an another bag.


And I thought the ONLY way to double bag the breather bags was with other breather bags. That's why they made a "box liner" of the same stuff, wasn't it?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

From Kordon's article on breather bags on their site.

"There is a proportionate loss of breathability (up to approximately 50%) for one bag inside another"

Keep that in mind when double bagging.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, Nate!

For those who want to see the whole page: http://www.novalek.com/kpd74.htm


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies!

How does the breather bag work? It's confusing to me how oxygen from the air goes through a plastic layer and diffuses into the water. If I wanted to ship shrimps in a regular bag, should I just fill it up with water half way?


----------

